# Ice fishing lodge?



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of any quality ice fishing lodges that are reasonably priced and within a ten hour drive? or any lakes worth a trip. would like to take a trip this winter if possible, preferably for walleye, pike etc... thanks for any help
kast


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

cadillac mi is a good place to take a road trip to with all the fish your looking for.tons of other lakes on the way up. lake cadillac and lake mitchell http://www.pilgrimvillagefishing.com/ thats ther web site to the lodge.



Kastmaster93 said:


> Does anyone know of any quality ice fishing lodges that are reasonably priced and within a ten hour drive? or any lakes worth a trip. would like to take a trip this winter if possible, preferably for walleye, pike etc... thanks for any help
> kast


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks a ton
kast


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

We went up last year...didn't catch much but it was the only good ice. The cabins are pretty run down but there is a nice hotel nearby. All in all it was a cool area but it was a long drive for a few dinks....but that's why they call it fishing not catching.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

agreed..the fishing really sucked on cady...mitchell was decent..I saw tons of good fish..but they also see tons of bait...i would not go back. gonna try long lake in New York or presque isle.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

go to simcoe lake in canada! the reports from last season on cadillac and surrounding lakes was pretty slow and over fished(4 guys i know went and said it was a waste of 4 days) and they are seasoned "icers"


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

We also went to simcoe and stayed overnight in a shanty. Of course the bite was on the weekend before, but we still managed a lot of small perch. The trip though was a blast and it was awesome to stay out overnight on the ice.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

If you go to the Out of State forum and do a search for Lake Simcoe, there is a member who runs an ice fishing out of there. Seems he targets perch,whitefish and trout but from his pics he knows what he is doing.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw come on Sady Dog....I was "On Fire" that third day when the front rolled in !  All the other days were....well....the beer was cold at the Sand Bar in the evening ! But Sady, I can still here that loud mouthed Blonde at the bar ! She gave me nitemares for days !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

SummersOff said:


> We also went to simcoe and stayed overnight in a shanty. Of course the bite was on the weekend before, but we still managed a lot of small perch. The trip though was a blast and it was awesome to stay out overnight on the ice.


did you use "yellow huts"?? we did, stayed in the sleeper shanty 1 of 5 nites there, was a hoot!!! 3 of us KILLED the perch!!! the deep water wasnt safe yet so we didnt get to fish trout/whitefish, but well worth the time and $$$(well under $500 for 5 days) each, including gas there and back!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

what about put in bay at the black squirrel and going out with double j? We see alot of wisconsin, minnesota, iowa, and michigan plates when it locks up. Speaks pretty highly for our area. I understand if you are looking for a getaway too. Cadillac is weak. Especially after all of last years pressure. There's alot more ice fishing than there is ice catching up there. Erie islands are world class when they give up the fish.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

capt j-rod said:


> what about put in bay at the black squirrel and going out with double j? We see alot of wisconsin, minnesota, iowa, and michigan plates when it locks up. Speaks pretty highly for our area. I understand if you are looking for a getaway too. Cadillac is weak. Especially after all of last years pressure. There's alot more ice fishing than there is ice catching up there. Erie islands are world class when they give up the fish.


that sounds great but when is that ice fishable?
kast


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Kastmaster93 said:


> that sounds great but when is that ice fishable?
> kast


That's the million dollar question!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Its just that I have a smaller window of time because of school... all i know is when the (fishable) ice finally arrives, it will be glorious


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

just talked to my dad today who lives near cadillac seen 5 die hards 5 to 600 feet off shore on mitchell with open water still out there. its almost here....


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys I will be sure to post when and if put in bay gets going for us !!
Very excited for this winter . I'm sure the ice is gonna provide some real hawgs!!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

+1 simcoe. Jumbo perch and very clear water. We were sight fishing in 20fow!


----------

